# Large Rhom with massive Bacterial infection.



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

About 6 months ago I was feeding my fish an noticed my rhom had a major problem. He looked like he just got through going 12 rounds with Tyson and it looked like his eye was about to pop out.
This is him on July 19th:
View attachment 92925

So I went to the store and picked up some kayanasin (spelling) which is a major antibacteria med that kills both negative and possitive gram bacteria. You will also notice how skinny he has become because of a recent move and not feeding for over a month durring treatment. 
This is him after day 1 of treatment:
View attachment 92926

After day 3
View attachment 92927

After day 5
View attachment 92929

I continued treatment for 10 days and it looked like it was gone. It reappeared about 2 weeks later so I did a larger dose for a full 14 days. Dosing also consisted of daily 25% water changes....what a pain.
After this treatment...all was well:
View attachment 92931

Since that picture he did get a small cave-in on the side of his head above his gill plate. I am assuming this was the area that was hollowed out because of killing off the bacteria. The hole is healing well and he is doing great..and eating well. I will get some more recent pictures up to show how much weight he has gained.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

nice work.. is that your big boi? glad u got that infection before things got bad


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah..thats him. I also wanted to say that DonH gave me HUGE support with this treatment. I was talking to him on a daily basis when dealing with this and would not known what treatment would actually work. Before trying the meds he had suggested I had tried all the anti-bacterial treatments I could fine..and nothing worked.

So a big thanks to DonH


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

wow great post GG, very informative with the before and after pics!! he looks great in that side shot where he is white, did he get that way from changing to sand or white gravel? i hope the infection(hole)cleans and heals up well, he is looking great, love to see more pics when you get a chance


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

WOW, thats an amazing turn around for your rhom, by the way he looks great. Good job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think part of the change was due to moving him to a new tank, and part from the light gravel. He is a little darker now. He also may have still been under some treatment in that last picture...I dont remember.

I will get some more current pictures soon.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn that was bad . 
Good work pulling him through Hats off to DonH too.
He's Great


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here are some poor pictures I just took. I had to use flash because the room was dark. You can see how he has put on some weight and is looking much better...and acting better also.
View attachment 92938

View attachment 92939

View attachment 92940


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

thats one diesel fish there, hes a highback right? i hope mine turns out to be a highback i love highbacks, especially when they turn white like yours, hes a beaut. GG i hope he stays healthy


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Personally, I think all big rhoms are highbacked...so Im not really sure how that name got attached to certain species. Show me a rhom over 14" that isnt highbacked....because I havent seen one. This rhom has a bigger head than some of the larger rhoms I have seen though...but I dont know where he was collected.


----------



## L-Train (Jan 24, 2006)

It looks like he has a wart or something on his lower jaw. Was that from the infection too?


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

hey your rhom has acne,lol!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

L-Train said:


> It looks like he has a wart or something on his lower jaw. Was that from the infection too?


Nope..that is just from rubbing his chin on the tank. Pretty much any large fish will have it.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

its called a chimple people and leave GG big fish alone or he might bite off your chimples


----------

